

Mysterious Google tweet - jrbedard
http://twitter.com/google/status/3772868874

======
jcapote
too much time on my hands...

    
    
      require 'open-uri';puts open('http://j.mp/3nqLRU').read.match(/<text>((\d|\.|\ )*)/)[0].gsub('<text>','').split(' ').map { |x| x.split('.').map { |y| ('A'..'Z').to_a[y.to_i - 1] } }

------
anigbrowl
This thread is now about UFOs and other far-out. Look, it's Friday and who
doesn't want to hack an anti-gravity drive from time to time? Besides, I miss
making crop circles.

------
gooddelta
A=1, B=2, C=3, ...

~~~
spicyj
"All your O are belong to us."

~~~
gooddelta
Exciting, wasn't that? I was hoping for moon-base coordinates.

------
amohr
The logo now links to a search for unexplained phenomenon. So far I haven't
gotten anything past that.

edit: link:
[http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#q=unexplained+phenomenon&#...</a>

